# Difficult Birth Video



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I was looking around on youtube and found this video and thought it might be helpful to some people.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks.
Always good to see the difficult vids to know what to do.
Good thing they had a vet there to help.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I watched the vid where they are 3 days old afterwards...glad they made it...times like that are scary and you sometimes panic...glad it worked out for them!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I got so intense into the first video. I was so scared he was going to snap the little thing's neck. But I was so enthralled with it, I watched all three parts with the two boys. I liked how the little black one shot out like a rocket haha.

I'll have to dig up our videos of birthings too, I know we have a couple.   :thumb:
Thanks for sharing! I feel more prepared.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I though for sure that kid was a goner but it made it and looks so happy and healthy in the last three days after video. I have seen allot of births in person and some that went wrong but I was never able to help. The farm I worked at they wouldn't let you help if the kids were stuck they either found a way out or mamma and baby died. So I'm trying to watch as many video as I can to be prepared for my first kidding in about a month because sometimes reading isn't enough.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow....what needed to be done in the first place was... the head should of been pushed back in and then... find the legs and reposition them properly.... I was so afraid for the baby and the Doe.... bad things could of happened there either way... The Doe wouldn't of died then and there ...the baby.. if the tongue is blue needs to come out quickly I agree......

This was a newbie learning and did not know.. to push the kids head back in and hunt for the legs....to reposition them ....this delivery wouldn't of been that bad if this was done in the beginning......... Poor newbie... I felt so bad for him.... I have to give him some credit for trying to help the momma.... 

With birthing... the kid needs to be in proper birthing position.... if not..we need to push the kid back in... to be able to find where things are positioned...this is a good video on showing how things can get to a urgent and scary stage..... after struggling with it ...in a wrong manner...I personally wouldn't of pulled the kid out by the head I would of pushed the kid back and presented the kid the proper way.... Just My Opinion of what I seen.. :wink:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

That's what I was thinking in the first place from what I have read on here. The kid needed to be pushed back in and repositioned. I did feel sorry for the guy he sounded so panicked and scared. I'm so glad everything worked out though.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Good advice from Pam. So good to know what to do in advance.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

:shocked: I would highly advise not pulling on the kids head to get it out. Very good way to cause the doe to hemmorrage (sp?). I've always heard that you do not want to pull very hard on goat kids, unlike cattle where you can use a winch to get the calf out goats are much more fragile. Someone should have been able to get their hand inside the doe to get the front legs forward, or push the kid back in like Pam said to get it repositioned. The one time I had a kid come head first, I was able to get my hand in and gently inch one front leg forward then the other until they were in the correct position. They actually came forward quite easy so the kid did not need to be pushed back in. The doe was perfectly fine and the kid came out quickly after that.

Another no no I saw was right at the beginning when they guy was first putting his hand in the doe covered in hay/straw. I would at least wipe my hands off on a cloth or my jeans to limit any thing bad being put inside the doe.

Good effort though, at least they got the kid out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Good advice from Pam. So good to know what to do in advance.


Thank you Merry ... :hug:

When I seen this... I didn't want anyone ..that is new to kidding attempt this... it is very risky to both momma and baby.... The person.. that came in ..wasn't very knowledgeable in birthing .... in which was sad... I cringed the whole time...and saying to myself ..no... don't do that...  God ..was watching out for momma and baby.... ray:



> Another no no I saw was right at the beginning when they guy was first putting his hand in the doe covered in hay/straw. I would at least wipe my hands off on a cloth or my jeans to limit any thing bad being put inside the doe.


 Good point as well....that is important to try to keep your hands and where you are entering the Doe as clean as you can.... :wink:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

:shocked: . I don't think they really knew what they were doing.....it seemed like all of the sudden they panicked and just started grabbing and pulling!! So not the way to do it!

I also don't agree with the fact that they cleaned off the kids head while it was sticking out; If a kid starts breathing while still in the mom like that, it only makes the problem worse, alot harder to get them out then. If they would have not cleaned off the face, they could have been able to quickly push the head back in (wearing clean gloves!!!) found the legs and got him out properly.

They are very lucky that they didn't kill the kid or the doe! And someone mentioned the vet was there? Sure wouldn't be a vet I'd be using! Just my :2cents:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I don't think they really knew what they were doing.....it seemed like all of the sudden they panicked and just started grabbing and pulling!! So not the way to do it!
> 
> I also don't agree with the fact that they cleaned off the kids head while it was sticking out; If a kid starts breathing while still in the mom like that, it only makes the problem worse, alot harder to get them out then. If they would have not cleaned off the face, they could have been able to quickly push the head back in (wearing clean gloves!!!) found the legs and got him out properly.
> 
> They are very lucky that they didn't kill the kid or the doe! And someone mentioned the vet was there? Sure wouldn't be a vet I'd be using! Just my :2cents:


 That was a frightening scenario all the way around...... :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Wow....what needed to be done in the first place was... the head should of been pushed back in and then... find the legs and reposition them properly.... I was so afraid for the baby and the Doe.... bad things could of happened there either way... The Doe wouldn't of died then and there ...the baby.. if the tongue is blue needs to come out quickly I agree......


 that is what I was thinking....


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Would a "swing baby" maneuver have been better technique than bulb-suctioning, then blowing that much air into the tiny thing's lungs? (Supporting the kid by the head and neck and gently swing by the hind legs to let centrifugal force clear the airways and stimulate the kid?) It looked like he did push the head back in early in the video, then the decision to start pulling was made, which was making me cringe too! It brought back memories of our traumatic kidding last year where all we could find were two front legs and nothing else would come. I pushed them back in and never could figure out what was what on the kid. He was huge and the doe's intestine had ruptured before I ever went in. We had to put her down after several hours of trying to pull the kid - she was in shock and dying. Hubby opened her up later and the kid had his neck turned sideways with his head facing towards the back. A livestock vet later told me it is the most difficult presentation to manually correct and she had seen it once in a goat and once in a cow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Would a "swing baby" maneuver have been better technique than bulb-suctioning, then blowing that much air into the tiny thing's lungs? (Supporting the kid by the head and neck and gently swing by the hind legs to let centrifugal force clear the airways and stimulate the kid?) It looked like he did push the head back in early in the video, then the decision to start pulling was made, which was making me cringe too! It brought back memories of our traumatic kidding last year where all we could find were two front legs and nothing else would come. I pushed them back in and never could figure out what was what on the kid. He was huge and the doe's intestine had ruptured before I ever went in. We had to put her down after several hours of trying to pull the kid - she was in shock and dying. Hubby opened her up later and the kid had his neck turned sideways with his head facing towards the back. A livestock vet later told me it is the most difficult presentation to manually correct and she had seen it once in a goat and once in a cow.


You know... that is another great issue...I was scared as well.. that it was to much pressure given....when using the bulb suction....... 
but yes.. the swing method would of worked........ or mouth to snout...

The difficult birthing with the kids head back... that way is certainty a hard one... happened with one of our Does...I didn't have enough strength to pull the kid....it had like a suction cup hold on it.....way up in there... A friend came over and tried for a very long time...and finally got the kid out... it was alive but ..only lived for 5 minutes...he was huge....
The Doe was really weak and sore.. for a while but... she had one survive and I literally had to teach the kid to nurse.. while momma was laying down...cause momma was so weak ...she didn't get up for quite some time... she recovered...then.. after that ...we could never get her to take in pregnancy....so... at that bad moment of kidding ...something was messed up from within .... it was heartbreaking.. in so many ways.. :hug:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

We've had that happen a few times, their necks usually break and they don't live long. I agree that is one of the worst kidding positions. You almost need two hands in there; one to push the kid back while the other brings the head forward. But I've yet to meet someone with hands/arms small enough!
We've also had the neck back, not to the side.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah, I had a hard time watching that one. Thats how my first time EVER kidding went, but I broke the babys neck and momma bled to death. That memory always comes back every time a goat goes into labor.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> We've had that happen a few times, their necks usually break and they don't live long. I agree that is one of the worst kidding positions. You almost need two hands in there; one to push the kid back while the other brings the head forward. But I've yet to meet someone with hands/arms small enough!
> We've also had the neck back, not to the side.


 Momma...will have the urge to push... but you keep light pressure on the head ...then when momma stops pushing ...push the head in more.... until you can get in there to feel around... make sure ...you are lubed up...so it will be easier... if the Doe needs more dilation ..then help dilate her.... 
If a Doe can have a kid...remember.. that the shoulders are wider .. so you should be able to get your hand in there as well ...as your arm.....it can be done... it just takes time and patience... :wink:



> Yeah, I had a hard time watching that one. Thats how my first time EVER kidding went, but I broke the babys neck and momma bled to death. That memory always comes back every time a goat goes into labor.


 I am so sorry...  that is a scary thing.. that you went through... 
I understand ..where you are coming from..... :hug:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Momma...will have the urge to push... but you keep light pressure on the head ...then when momma stops pushing ...push the head in more.... until you can get in there to feel around... make sure ...you are lubed up...so it will be easier... if the Doe needs more dilation ..then help dilate her....
> If a Doe can have a kid...remember.. that the shoulders are wider .. so you should be able to get your hand in there as well ...as your arm.....it can be done... it just takes time and patience...


Ah yes, but I was just saying it would be _easier_ with two hands :thumbup: .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Ah yes, but I was just saying it would be easier with two hands :thumbup: .


 :thumbup: HeHe...wouldn't that be nice... :wink: :laugh:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow.. that was so difficult to watch. That poor guy. I felt his stress. I had that same thing happen to me.. my very first time. no one to help. -finally my very ill father came out to help me. (He was so glad to do so) He coached me to push head in .. I couldnt get it back in.. so then to find the legs and unfold them.. Yep... my father kept me calm and we did it. That was a scary moment tho. My dad was so happy. Both would have died soon if my father had not come out to help me. He lived next door.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

If this happens again.. I am not pulling on the head. I wish that guy didnt have to go through that stress. Although my father never dealt with goat births ever.. he knew not to pull the head and to coach me to at least find the legs and unfold them. He guessed right on as they were very tightly folded way under. My Father knew to keep calm.. I was shaking so bad and he was holding the doe for me to find those legs. I got one unfolded and out, my father said.. "wait.. let her push it now and then out it came. Here I was .. an ol gramma and I still was relieved to have pop come out and help me. Makes me cry. I miss him.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I wish I could have some support for kidding time this year. All my does are going to be FFs and this is my first kidding too. My dad is working out of state and my mom refuses to be involved with the goats especially anything involving pain. So I'm going to be all by myself. I'm so glad I'm going to have a kidding cam up so if I do need help I have you guys to at least talk me through.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay so we've never had a difficult birth like this, and watching this BEFORE bed will probably give me nightmares LOL I always worry about something going wrong, and with the girls getting close to their due dates, makes me even more nervous!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

xymenah said:


> I wish I could have some support for kidding time this year. All my does are going to be FFs and this is my first kidding too. My dad is working out of state and my mom refuses to be involved with the goats especially anything involving pain. So I'm going to be all by myself. I'm so glad I'm going to have a kidding cam up so if I do need help I have you guys to at least talk me through.


Thats what is so great about TGS- you're not completely alone. Ive called the moderators on the home page a couple times for advice on difficult births and illnesses. Next best thing to having someone standing next to you through scary moments. TGS folks are the best! :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I wish I could have some support for kidding time this year. All my does are going to be FFs and this is my first kidding too. My dad is working out of state and my mom refuses to be involved with the goats especially anything involving pain. So I'm going to be all by myself. I'm so glad I'm going to have a kidding cam up so if I do need help I have you guys to at least talk me through.


 :hug: We are here for you...remember that.... :thumb:



> Thats what is so great about TGS- you're not completely alone. Ive called the moderators on the home page a couple times for advice on difficult births and illnesses. Next best thing to having someone standing next to you through scary moments. TGS folks are the best! :clap:


 :hug: :thumbup:


----------

